# DetailingWorld Review- ODK- Custom Wax sample #2



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product:
The product being reviewed is my ODK Custom Wax sample #2. 


I wanted Dan to make me a strong hybrid wax, something that is extremely durable and will not comprimise on looks. And did I mention good water behavior? I was thinking "lets take a concours wax and juice it up with Sio2 and other goodies", and Dan is delivering. After testing #1, i asked for a few minor tweaks-one was ease of use(removal).



This is a 100ml tester pot that was sent with a bunch of goodies. I thought it was something else at first, as i was not expecting such a generous pour :thumb: Now labeled with my scratch :doublesho
The scent: i could not put my finger on it. Something floral and fruity? at first i was not a fan, but after application it does have a pleasant aroma to it. I had tried it on a couple panels prior to using it on this Subaru Forester. I also applied it to a panel on my wife's car to compare it to a few other testers I have been toying with (Bead pics at the end!).

Here is a little information about ODK as a company from their website:

"About us.
Our aim is to offer luxury car care products but at a realistic price point. All our waxes are handmade and hand poured in the UK, focusing on looks, performance and protection. Only the finest ingredients go into our waxes including high grade T1 carnauba and bees wax, as well as other waxes along with an array of high quality fruit and nut oils to give the very best results. All our waxes come in a high quality 50ml and 200ml glass jars, the 200ml waxes come in our luxury boxes and an applicator pad.

Who we are.
ODK has been developing waxes since 2012 with many years of research and development behind us. In April 2014 we launched ODK and began to prepare for the release of our first wax, Sterling, which was released in June 2014. Our passion and drive is still as strong as ever, and we continue to slowly expand our product range and brand. We also provide business manufacturing services, developing carnauba waxes for other brands within the automotive product market, and to date have a large number of UK and European brands we work closely with, from small to large stage businesses.

Our history.
ODK's history is well documented on Detailing World, our journey into developing waxes started in June 2012, after using some waxes and sealants while detailing cars and never being blown away by the finishes we were getting, This led us to looking on Detailing World and following some threads of some people who had started homebrewing carnauba waxes. I immediately started researching heavily and done 3 months research before i even made my first attempt. After 12 months of painstaking development and smashing through hurdle after hurdle we had a wax we were happy with. I had sent an earlier wax to Dodo Juice and they loved the wax and wanted it on their Independent Wax Label! And in September 2013 Chocwork Orange was launched. Then in May 2014 we brought out another I.W.L wax with Dodo Juice, Mr Skittles wax, a limited edition wax of just 64 pots. ODK was launched in April 2014 and the rest is history.........."

What ODK Says:
This Custom option is not available to add to your cart, but you can always reach out to Dan to have him personally design something to your needs. Here is a quote from the ODK website:
"CONTACT US.

CONTRACT MANUFACTURING.

ODK manufacture carnauba waxes for alot of companies in the U.K and Europe, we specialise in creating the very finest waxes on the market to your desired specifications. All waxes created are unique and exclusive to your brand, car club, or group.

We have the facility to do small run to large stage production requirements and continue to push the boundaries of what can be achieved.

So whether you need a signature wax for your valeting/detailing company, or car club, social media group or to as a production product for your brand, we can help. Get in touch via our form below, email or message us on any of our social media pages and we will get back to you. We can also work around budgets and quantities to help you get the product you want. "

http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/index.php?page=contact-us

The Method:
Well, this neglected Subuaru is my sister-in-laws and it is about to go back to the dealership, as the lease is up! :doublesho It was in pretty bad shape, with minor and major imperfections scattered about. I spent some time machine polishing the paint in order to get most out. After Megs Finishing polish, the wax went straight on.



I decided to go with straight lines for application. Trying something different, as a lot of people have told me "all fine waxes should be applied in straight lines". Maybe it was easier with the little finger applicator i was using too. To each their own, but it worked well with this Sio2 infused wax.

Here are a couple curing shots:




I left it to cure for a short time (3-4 minutes), working about a panel at a time, then removing.

After removal:








Price:
I began the process last spring, and i believe the price was 80-90 GBP for the 3 tester pots and the final version in a 200ml glass pot. Feedback is provided to ODK after each sample to ensure the wax meets your specifications and needs by the final blend.

Would I use this again?:
Yes, Dan hooked it up with a GIANT tester pot, which i do appreciate :thumb:
Who knows, maybe i will toss it into circulation on DW somehow  

My Verdict:
Dan did a great job making the adjustments i requested after testing sample#1. Removal was significantly easier, which makes using the wax a pleasure. That right there is big--nothing worse than busting your  all day prepping and then sweating all over the car during removal because the wax is so tough! Hard wax-check :thumb: Could be a touch oiler, but nice composition overall. Gave some really nice shine/reflections on this dark blue Subaru paint. I worked about a panel at a time leaving it to cure 3-4 minutes which worked very well. I left it to dwell on another panel for 10 minutes or more and it still came off like a dream. :thumb:
As i noted above, i also tried it on my wife's car with several others to compare. Here is a shot of some "morning beads" a few days after waxing:

Not bad at all-beading was smaller and tighter than most of the others that I tested! :argie::argie::thumb::argie::argie:

This has been a great experience in my opinion. I am custom tailoring my own wax to help meet the demands of the brutal 4 Seasons and roadways in New York. Sure you can get a pot of something else for a bit cheaper, but so can everyone else. I see the appeal for Clubs and Forums to get their own editions with cool labels and stuff (which ODK is happy to do), but for me it was the custom formulation and particular ingredient requests accommodated that made this waxing and buying experience worth every penny.

Anything I would change:
A couple minor tweaks for tester #3, but we are nearly there. The upgrade in ease of removal is great, the wax came off with no issues, and left a slick surface to the touch. I love a hard wax, and this one is a rock! I am hoping we can "meet in the middle" from the first 2 samples in terms of oils/speadabliity. Also going to change the color and scent for the next one please Dan! I say new color, lets go back to scent #1.

Cheers and thanks for looking!

_"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "_


----------

